#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [活動回顧] 新狗頭  舊狗依~+ 7-8 台北外拍~

## 龍龍

龍~因為~很懶呀~[你還敢說~XD]
所以呀~只做新的狗狗的~
哈哈~卡通化~  

問! :第一顆好看還是第2顆呢?~~
哈哈~請~~

可愛的~皮卡丘~傘傘



受不暸又出去外拍拉~XD

----------


## 小黑貓

因該說!兩個都好看- -+++
第二個比較有帥氣感- -+

----------


## 風佐笨狼

指)龍....龍你在幹什麼！XDDD

好可愛的說(愛心)>ˇ<

----------


## 白狼 小舞

哇~新的狗狗頭耶~

第一張~龍龍...妳...妳在幹麻???

第二張~好可愛阿~不錯不錯 ^^

~第一顆頭除了可愛還是可愛 ~ ^^
~第二顆頭除了可愛還帶些帥氣   :Wink:

----------


## 呆虎鯨

龍龍這個頭做的比上一個還棒呢＞ｗ＜
　　爪（手？）超靈巧的ｏｗｏ（拇指）

　　耳朵很挺感覺很有精神ｏｗｏ

----------


## 卡庫爾

卡庫爾卻覺得前一個頭給人感覺有點怕怕的……


這個頭就可愛多了！

----------


## 柴田 雷

阿阿阿阿阿好可愛好想要！！！

改天也來做看看吧(?)

我覺得  都很好看 030+++

----------


## 那岐

龍我來看啦！


給你的評語：你狼了XD  ←？

下顎一樣是可以活動的嗎？吼吼，在下真的好好奇你是怎麼做到的耶
下顎很重不就會闔不上嗎～～～

----------


## 戌天沃牙

哇~都很好看耶~
一樣可愛喔~XD
但是第一張的照片~還滿好笑的~呵呵XDDD

----------


## makototsai

第一張很有趣~
最後一張好生動~~

等冬天有聚會要出獸裝的時候~
再一起玩吧~XD~~

----------


## 龍龍

出去外拍~外拍~XD
因為怕佔空間~所以~用成一張~

----------


## 小火龍

哇！這次的新狗頭做的好棒呢
比上回穿去地下街打太鼓那顆讚百倍以上XD

不過既然是龍龍
為什麼不做龍裝呢(一閃)

----------


## 龍龍

喔~XD~
龍~呀~................
有製作一個龍頭~可是~
下半身會是狗狗喔~XD
有空會去照相的~ ^^

----------


## 幻滅之犬

好可愛的狗服裝>///<
不知道做那些要花多少的成本@@

----------


## 龍龍

TO:幻滅之犬
       要看材料的選擇~
      龍~這件約~3XXX多~
      剩下的 友們 因該更貴~ @@!
     龍~都喜歡用最便宜~XDDDDDDDDD~

----------


## Wolfy

昇級版的龍龍的小哈獸裝實在是非常非常的可愛阿>////<

開朗的模樣我好喜歡. 有國際水準喔.

----------


## phoenix411

又可愛、又帥的狗裝！！！

----------


## huigher

不錯啊，背景很清爽～還有道具喔……

----------

